# Wish me luck



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Gotta get my craftsman going. The one with carb adjustment issues. That 17hp flathead one. It's my only tractor with a bagger and I need it finally. Unless someone has a bagger for a Scott's by John Deere.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Gotta get my craftsman going. The one with carb adjustment issues. That 17hp flathead one. It's my only tractor with a bagger and I need it finally. Unless someone has a bagger for a Scott's by John Deere.


And both flatheads I have are dead. Neither want to turn over unless plugs are out. Off to the scrap yard!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> And both flatheads I have are dead. Neither want to turn over unless plugs are out. Off to the scrap yard!


And now the Deere is blowin the belt. I just put this one on last year when I got the mower. Wtf. Happy day....


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

That's really bad luck mate, I hope things turn around for you.
Cheers


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Well finding a belt for my Deere was no luck. But just so happens that my grandfather blew the second engine in his craftsman l1000. Which is now mine and I'm selling all my other junk frames off.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Well finding a belt for my Deere was no luck. But just so happens that my grandfather blew the second engine in his craftsman l1000. Which is now mine and I'm selling all my other junk frames off.




Have you tried TSC for a new belt?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

wjjones said:


> Have you tried TSC for a new belt?


Yes. But I couldn't find what the original size was. So I couldn't find the replacement. Searches only find deck belt. Nothing for drive belt.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you have a model# for the Scotts tractor?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Yes. But I couldn't find what the original size was. So I couldn't find the replacement. Searches only find deck belt. Nothing for drive belt.


Have you looked at searspartsdirect? If you have the right numbers, it will take you to the proper parts list and schematic.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Have you looked at searspartsdirect? If you have the right numbers, it will take you to the proper parts list and schematic.


It's a John deere


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

wjjones said:


> Do you have a model# for the Scotts tractor?


Yep. Thinking of putting another engine in it to sell it.


----------

